# Southern NE Trunk Trail and Air Line Rail Trail



## Marc (Apr 13, 2006)

I've been investigating these two rail trails with a friend of mine.  They connect end to end near the Mass/CT/RI corner.  The SNETT is about 22 miles from Franklin, MA through Douglas State Forest, and the Air Line Rail Trail picks up there and goes through Thompson, CT down to East Hampton.

The Air Line Trail requires road riding in two spots, but less then 5 miles a piece.  Altogether the route is around 93 miles.

The surface is gravel and stonedust, other spots of the trail are better than some.  I think we're going to try this sometime this summer.  I'm going to use my old MTB hard tail with some hybrid tires.  A cyclocross rig would probably be what you want for it.

93 miles of gravel and stonedust will probably take quite a while.  Somewhere between 8 and 10 hours without stopping, but we won't do it without stopping here and there.  We may even plan it to start at night or end into the night since we have lights and like doing night riding.

Anyone know anything about either of these trails?  Depending on how ours goes, maybe I'll organize an AZ trail ride on the route.


----------



## Marc (Apr 13, 2006)

http://pages.cthome.net/mbartel/ARRhome.htm

Air Line Rail Trail homepage... I can't find a homepage for the Southern New England Trunk Trail.


----------



## madman (Apr 18, 2006)

Mark I have only ridden small sections of the areas on map 13, some is very smooth and fast others are soft and slow. If you look at 13 ,the section north of 11th Section Rd is soft . I cant say for how far because we only hit this section to access single trac at Goodwin St Forest. If it was me I would think about an afternoon start with a camp over in this area its about 1/2 way and this old ass cant take 10 hrs in the saddle anymore


----------



## Paul (Aug 2, 2006)

Blast from the Past....


Marc, if you haven't hit the Airline yet, let me know. I'm intimately familiar with the South section (East Hampton - Lebanon) I might be able to provide you with something. I have most of it mapped by GPS.


----------

